# Unfinished tales



## typhoonikan (Jan 25, 2010)

No forum for it?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 25, 2010)

Unfinished Tales discussions are placed under the HoME forum.


----------



## Adanedhel (Dec 19, 2011)

Where can I write about the Unfinished Tales?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 19, 2011)

as stated above, the HOME forum


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 19, 2011)

Even though, Unfinished Tales, doesn't have a seperate sub-forum, it would probably go best under The History of Middle-Earth.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think there is a proper section to place Unfinished Tales except in its own forum. It has elements from Lord of the Rings, Silmarillion, Children of Hurin, and of course HOME. Although if you had to put it somewhere it would be in HOME, it deserves its own forum way more.


----------



## Adanedhel (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok thank you


----------

